# How did you conceive/accident/TTC/etc?



## rubysoho120

I was curious how everyone became pregnant. Failed BC? TTC? Not trying but not preventing? Hubby and I were using the natural method of tracking the cycle. Which worked perfect till I got a new job with women co-workers and ended up having my cycle and their cycles mesh so it threw us off. And a happy oops later we are almost 15 weeks pregnant :baby:


----------



## Joyzerelly

Ours was planned TTC using a syringe!


----------



## Bats11

My first daughter was an oops but we werent exactly preventing either, my second daughter was planned & so was this little bean!


----------



## bumphenders

My LO was an oops...I took the morning after pill no more then 8 hours after me and FOB DTD, and the nurse said because I took it so soon it would be 99% effective...

Low and behold, I'm the 1% it didn't work on, and now i'm 28+4 weeks pregnant and I wouldn't change it for the world :)

:flow:


----------



## LisaL79

We've been TTC for over 3 years. I didn't ovulate before so had to use fertility injections (follistim) to achieve that.
Well after losing quite a bit of weight, I started ovulating on my own.
I had just suffered my 4th chemical pregnancy, was on a break until January and was just going to track my cycle w/ OPKs and taking my BBT.
Welp... my body decided to work again, we DTD and here I am :D


----------



## socitycourty

TTC for 3 months! On the cycle I got my BFP we used Conceive Plus, DTD for a straight week and a half around ovulation and I put my legs up after every time. LOL!


----------



## socitycourty

Forgot to say I had been on the pill for about 12 years before this. Glad it didn't take too long


----------



## amjon

With my daughter it was basically NTNP knowing it was a possibility. I was thrilled. Now that we've lost her we are trying again, but not really tracking more NTNP, but doing it often, so there's a good chance. (With my daughter we didn't do it for a month, then just one day and not again until after I knew I was pregnant.)


----------



## j3ss

We weren't TTC but also not doing anything to not conceive. Babies happen when you leave birth control up to the man. :D


----------



## insanefile

total accident! was just living single and got drunk one night and well, one thing led to another. no regrets tho, I'm happy and I've got all the support from my parents and other family. can't wait for my lil boy to be here


----------



## tmr1234

All mine was planned TTC this 1 we used soy


----------



## pooch

TTC, using clear blue fertility monitor


----------



## beanzz

we'd only just met and i was on the pill. :haha:

could not be happier though we're soo excited to meet our little boy :cloud9:


----------



## Sommerfugl

We were TTC for almost 14 months.


----------



## RoseArcana

Occasionally NTNP knowing it could happen and BAM! Here's Bubba #1! We are very excited and glad we did it now


----------



## mightyspu

TTC for Jack for 4 months, the 4th month was the month I was relaxing a bit! And once he was a year we had the go ahead to try again. 2nd month in and I was knocked up, over the moon, but couldn't beleive how lucky we were!


----------



## Faythe

We spent 14 months TTC this LO :)


----------



## MrsMystery

TTC for 11 months...the 12th month we'd gone on a vacation with no "intentions" of ttc...just had a LOT of fun dtd every day, sometimes twice lol...

Came back from vacation, 2.5 weeks later, found out I'd gotten knocked up! :)


----------



## rubysoho120

tmr1234 said:


> All mine was planned TTC this 1 we used soy

What do you mean you used soy?


----------



## mightyspu

Soy Isoflavines can help some women with their ovulation, it's dubbed "nature's clomid"


----------



## AngelofTroy

We were planning on TTC in a year or so, after our wedding next January. We were using condoms but one day got a bit carried away and didn't use one. It's the only time we have ever not used protection and BAM! Pregnant! OH must have very strong swimmers!


----------



## Amarna

We were TTC for 6 months.


----------



## rubysoho120

AngelofTroy said:


> We were planning on TTC in a year or so, after our wedding next January. We were using condoms but one day got a bit carried away and didn't use one. It's the only time we have ever not used protection and BAM! Pregnant! OH must have very strong swimmers!

I def know that one. We were hoping for early this year to concieve, but then I guess we were wrong, lol


----------



## xSin

We were not trying, not preventing... he knew he had strong swimmers because he has a daughter already and he was given condoms by friends... never put one on... never bothered to pull out... Maybe he was TTC? LOL 

I'm thrilled now that I am pregnant, can't imagine not looking forward to a wiggly baby :D


----------



## leigh5tom

We didn't plan this baby, but weren't taking precautions very reliably either :haha: we are both very happy and cannot wait! x x x x


----------



## wifey29

Were were ttc for 2.5 years and had to have IVF with ICSI as my DH has very low everything. Still amazed that it worked first time with a not great quality embryo! We have one embryo on ice if we want to try for another.


----------



## SabrinaKat

Had been trying since a mc in August 2009, and was also pre-IVF (so loads of blood work, getting physically ready, etc.) and got pregnant naturally the month or so before we were going to do first cycle. Was also really relaxed and hopeful, but not obsessed as figured IVF would hopefully do the trick....

best wishes


----------



## TVG

We were TTC for 4 cycles then got our BFP! :happydance:

Previous to this I'd been on the pill for 7 1/2 years and contraceptive implant for 1 1/2 years 

:flower:


----------



## kittylady

We were supposed to be NTNP although I think I was more TTC and he was NTNP, got pregnant after 3 cycles (about 4 months). :thumbup:


----------



## MintChocChip

We we're TTC -we had WTT for nearly 2 years. It was our first month and expected it to take a few cycles but we were very blessed and fell pregnant straight away. I am now 15 weeks and on :cloud9:


----------



## littlecupcake

We were NTNP, after being on the contraceptive pill for 5 years we decided to give my body a break for a few months and see what happened. We have been told we must be a very fertile couple after previously getting pregnant while on the pill and using condoms at the same time but sadly that ended in a mc. 

This time, I finished the pack of pills at the end of April, conceived at the end of May and got my positive test in second week of June just after my birthday and now 3 weeks from due date :) xx


----------



## rubysoho120

littlecupcake said:


> We were NTNP, after being on the contraceptive pill for 5 years we decided to give my body a break for a few months and see what happened. We have been told we must be a very fertile couple after previously getting pregnant while on the pill and using condoms at the same time but sadly that ended in a mc.
> 
> This time, I finished the pack of pills at the end of April, conceived at the end of May and got my positive test in second week of June just after my birthday and now 3 weeks from due date :) xx

Aww yay that is soooo exciting :)


----------



## littlecupcake

rubysoho120 said:


> littlecupcake said:
> 
> 
> We were NTNP, after being on the contraceptive pill for 5 years we decided to give my body a break for a few months and see what happened. We have been told we must be a very fertile couple after previously getting pregnant while on the pill and using condoms at the same time but sadly that ended in a mc.
> 
> This time, I finished the pack of pills at the end of April, conceived at the end of May and got my positive test in second week of June just after my birthday and now 3 weeks from due date :) xx
> 
> Aww yay that is soooo exciting :)Click to expand...

We definitely didn't think anything would happen so quickly! We even did a test just before my birthday which was obviously too early to show as positive so I was actually pregnant on my birthday. OH jokes that it was my surprise birthday present. We are both over the moon and can't wait as I am "full term" tomorrow so baby could appear anytime. I adore my baby already and currently playing chase the foot around my ribcage :) X


----------



## Emma&Freya

I was told I would have trouble having children. I was on the pill, went to a concert and had a dodgy tummy through nerves and our baby was convieved that night :)


----------



## jools21

was on the pill and had only been with OH a month!! wouldn't change it though


----------



## JadeEmChar

My first DD was an oops 2nd DD was planned and conceived 13 months of TTC and this DD was NTNP and fell pregnant 6 months after starting...I only started because i thought that it might take some time again boy was i wrong lol


----------



## MarcsMrs

We were TTC for 8 months, NTNP for a few months before that too! The month we got our BFP we used soft-cups & pre-seed!!


----------



## SouthernC

Ours was an oops.. We weren't trying to not get pregnant, but we weren't trying to get pregnant either.. But were so excited and ready!! Hoping he comes soon


----------



## mamaduke

Our LO is a sorta-TTC blessing. I had m/c in February and was really set on trying again once my body reset itself after the m/c. I never really got into tracking my cycles, as I was clockwork and figured nature would work itself out. 

I also got caught up in life, quitting my job to work for myself and hopefully have less stress so that when I did become pregnant, things would work out better. However, imagine my surprise when in my last week of working for someone else, I felt something wasn't right and then got a :bfp:.

DH and I still don't remember the how, when, or where of conceiving LO, sadly, as the math puts it at a time when I was seriously ill and definitely not DTD. :nope:


----------



## yikesitsmindy

We practiced the pull out and pray method successfully for 5 years. When we bought our house we decided to stop pulling out and 5 months later I was pregnant. I guess we were lazily TTC.


----------



## jambermush

NTNP as I was told I probably couldn't have children, so was over the moon!

We were NTNP for 10 months, we've since split and believe it or not I couldn't be happier to be doing it on my own - I have a wonderfully supportive and close family :happydance:


----------



## collie_crazy

TTC and we used the sperm meets egg plan :thumbup: we conceived first month trying smep!


----------



## crazylilth1ng

We were TTC, suffered an ectopic in Feb 2011 and told to wait 3 months, so we did and the first month that we tried again we fell pregnant. We used conceive plus (did both pregnancies and both pregnancies (ectopic and this one) only took one month to conceive).


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

We decided to try fo one month since OH will be gone on business every month this year. I'm still shocked it happened right away.


----------



## princess_1991

I can't have babies naturally so after 3 years ttc, on we went to our first round of ivf :thumbup:
I never ever thought in a million years it would work first time but tbf I never thought id ever get pregnant!
I'm so glad to get my very first bfp let alone have a scan booked etc, just hoping this little bean(ies) will stick!
We also had 2 embryos transferred so we can't wait to find out if it's twins or just a singleton :cloud9:


----------



## tu123

We were lucky i think.

After my last MC i was anoovulatory for 5monthsish.

I decided to do something myself as he gp ignored me. I took soy on cd3, 4 and 5, ovulated day 11 and did the deed only that day as my hubby was away-only once that month:blush:! We used conceive plus lube and then a soft cup to contain the little swimmers.

And 9 days later got a bfp:happydance:


----------



## Victoriaaa

I was on the pill.. but i wouldnt say he was an accident.. just a happy suprise.. a big big suprise! A little earlier than planned but hey.


----------



## lyricsop03

Definitely unplanned but not unwanted! My boyfriend and I used the pill and condoms for over two years, but I was having *major* issues on the pill and went off it in August. I planned to see my doctor when I finished my semester to discuss other birth control options, and my boyfriend and I continued to use condoms. However, the final week of the semester I found out I was pregnant. We'd always used condoms, too... So yes, it was an accident.


----------



## Arisa

TTC for three months, on the month I conceived we used pre seed, worked brilliantly :)


----------



## baby_mama87

Our LO was unplanned but a very happy surprise! :)


----------



## Sunshine12

We had a chat about trying and decided to give it a go so I bought ovulation tests. Got them in the post, got a positive ovulation result after a couple of days, did the deed that night, got pregnant straight away. Im 39 and OH 41 so shocked is not the word. Thought it would take ages, not happen after DTD once!


----------



## belle254

we were ttc for 10 months. using ovulation tests and temping for most of it, and concieve plus for the last 3 months. i'm 21 and OH 19. the month we concieved we dtd about 7 times overall so it must have been really well timed i reckon. xx


----------



## kit10grl

with my LO we were TTC for almost 2 years with me tracking cycles etc and were in the process of being referred for fertility testing when we finally conceived. This time we decided as I'm 31 we didnt want to wait too long and it would prob take a while again so were not cycle tracking and NTNP but had literally DTD twice insix months and got our suprise BFP at the doctors when she asked me to test as a medication she wanted to prescribe me shoulndt be given to pregnant women


----------



## BeesKnees

We had just started NTNP. Went "at it" 3 times in one week and that's all it took. Though I feel really fortunate, I was kind of hoping we would be in that exciting NTNP stage for a while because the sex was amazing.:haha:


----------



## m0us3

We were ntnp, altho i had had a few tests done showing that i was not ovulating i somehow knew it would all be ok at the right time :cloud9: I had given myself till the age of thirty and if nothing had happened by then i was going to go have further tests done, just didn't worry to much about it. Like i said somehow i knew :winkwink:


----------



## OriginalDoll

TTC, baby was planned :)


----------



## LoveMyBugg x

Accident... New years... :winkwink:

But she's definitely not a mistake, not at all. :thumbup:


----------



## Hooblet

We fell pregnant in our sixth month of TTC - I'd been told I may have trouble conceiving, and earlier that month I got my period at my best friend's baby shower that I organised for her, so I was feeling very down about it. I'd heard good things about soy, so we gave it a go, and lo and behold that month we got pregnant! I'm now exactly 7 months pregnant with our little soy baby, and over the moon :cloud9:


----------



## Mamoosca

We've been together for 5 years and talked about having children after getting married but started 2011 off with the notion of possibly ttc in the summer. 

By April 2011 we were NTNP and by May we decided to actively try and low and behold I got my BFP on 4 June 2011 :cloud9:

OH proposed on Christmas day and we're getting married within the next 2 years (preferably before our next LO) :happydance:


----------



## Belie

We weren't TTC. I was just careless with my pill, and had been on/off taking it.. and we hated condoms but I didn't think I was ovulating and wouldn't ovulate for another week.. well I was wrong.
Couple weeks later, no period and hello positive pregnancy test!


----------



## Parker_Podge

I found out that I was pregnant with baby Kylee in July and told DH right away. We were also practicing the pull out method, which I consider falling under NTNP. We also know the exact time of her conception....ladies, angry/makeup :sex: can lead to :baby: :haha: We were hoping to start this coming March, but instead she is going to grace us with her presence then:cloud9: We are over the moon with our little surprise, as I don't really like to consider her an "accident" either :haha: 

:flower:


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

My son was an opps, had only been with OH for 4 weeks when I found out I was pregnant (and I waited a week after my AF was late to test lol) but we are together still, we have remained strong, we have never taken a break or been on and off. We started NTNP #2 in June 2011, I got pregnant straight away sadly I had a MMC in september 2011 at 10 weeks, but was lucky enough to conceive again December 2011 after using OPK's and here I am 13 weeks pregnant having been with OH 3.5 years and living together 2 years, many never thought we would make it :) xx


----------



## esst

We planned Simon :) We were on vacation and even though a jerky friend was stressing me out, unfortunately my ovulation fell right on top of the vacation time (and DH's birthday!) and apparently I was _relaxed enough_ :blush:

It was our first real try and I was shocked to miss my next period, thinking it was travel stress or something. I tested and wound up with 3 BFNs until day 39 (I'm usually at a 32 day cycle) when I hit the zygote jackpot.


----------



## teal

My son wasn't planned. I was on the pill. Wouldn't change it though :cloud9:


----------



## simoneandbump

I was on the Depo injection for 8 years, didn't have periods at all whilst I was on it. Then strangely had a period, then missed one. Decided to do a pregnancy test for re-assurance and got my BFP!! And 100% wouldst change it for the world :D


----------



## jenn2282

no offence but i find this kinda rude, maybe it's the word accident,but it's rude. And know my baby wasn't and accident.


----------



## esst

jenn2282 said:


> no offence but i find this kinda rude, maybe it's the word accident,but it's rude. And know my baby wasn't and accident.

I most definitely was an accident but that doesn't mean I was unwanted or unloved. I don't see "accidental pregnancy" as rude really, I see it as a distinction between something that was planned and something that was unplanned. It doesn't mean you are any less of a parent or a bad mother just because you had a birth control failure or some other reason that you fell pregnant, it just is what it is.


----------



## princessbaby

TTC got pregnant on first try!!:happydance:


----------



## AC1987

6 long months of ttc... but so thankful for where i am now :)


----------



## Mynxie

Started TTC in 2005. Had 3 MCs in as many years. Then went along the route of "we'll just not prevent, if it's meant to be, so be it". 4 years later and I get a bit of a surprise! :cloud9:


----------



## AllyTiel

I was on the pill for 2 and a half years (Yaz), then decided I wanted a baby. We used condoms the first 2 months I was off the pill, as I am a bit of a hypochondriac and wanted to have tests done to make sure I was healthy. I was having irritable bowel problems .
Everything turned out good on my tests so the next period I had I went out and bought some ovulation test strips from Target. I noticed positive test strips about 2 weeks or so later and we DTD for the first 2 days but then hubby got a urinary tract infection or something like that. He had to go to the doctor. My test strips stayed positive for 4-5 days. I thought we were out for the month but I got my bfp a few weeks later. :) First month of trying yayyy!!!!


----------



## AllyTiel

Parker_Podge said:


> I found out that I was pregnant with baby Kylee in July and told DH right away. We were also practicing the pull out method, which I consider falling under NTNP. We also know the exact time of her conception....ladies, angry/makeup :sex: can lead to :baby: :haha: We were hoping to start this coming March, but instead she is going to grace us with her presence then:cloud9: We are over the moon with our little surprise, as I don't really like to consider her an "accident" either :haha:
> 
> :flower:

Im sorry, but i still wonder how people can have makeup/angry sex?? When I am mad at hubby, the LAST thing I want is anything sexual with him, much less even touching him! lol


----------



## Parker_Podge

AllyTiel said:


> Parker_Podge said:
> 
> 
> I found out that I was pregnant with baby Kylee in July and told DH right away. We were also practicing the pull out method, which I consider falling under NTNP. We also know the exact time of her conception....ladies, angry/makeup :sex: can lead to :baby: :haha: We were hoping to start this coming March, but instead she is going to grace us with her presence then:cloud9: We are over the moon with our little surprise, as I don't really like to consider her an "accident" either :haha:
> 
> :flower:
> 
> Im sorry, but i still wonder how people can have makeup/angry sex?? When I am mad at hubby, the LAST thing I want is anything sexual with him, much less even touching him! lolClick to expand...


:rofl: I TOTALLY understand! I am almost always the same way, but for some reason I was feeling fiesty that night and DTD actually made our hurt feelings fall away because of the closeness of it all. That was one of the few times that DH didn't actually "pull-out" as we were in the heat of the moment, so immediately afterwards we kept joking around saying that we just "made an angry baby" :haha: Of course that probably does sounds terrible, but the fact that we were irritated when we first started dtd doesn't mean that it was an angry act (does that make ANY sense??). I know this probably sounds funny, but I love knowing the exact time/event in which we created our precious baby that we both just can't wait to meet:cloud9:


----------



## Indigo77

I got pregnant on our 8th cycle of TTC. 
I took soy that cycle. 
We had just decided on IVF.
I still can't quite believe it sometimes.


----------



## sequeena

Thomas was a surprise baby after 1 mc and 2 chemicals. The month we gave up TTC (had been TTC for 2 years) we conceived him :lol:


----------



## Marie000

We decided to start TTC in November. Because I'm in my 30s, I figured it would take some time. And I have known many people who have had trouble conceiving, so I was prepared for a long run. 
We were not successful on our first month. Then on New Year's Eve, I made a wish for 2012 and told myself that the only thing I wanted for the year was to get pregnant, some time in 2012.
In mid-Jan we found out that I was pregnant, and the estimated date of conception was January 1st 2012. :happydance:


----------



## oneteddybear

we and htb werent trying but werent preventing. It took us I guess 11 months of no pretection to get pregnant. I was on meds for ibd and ibs which made it so that we didnt get pregnant(I think). After three months off the meds and my system finally being clean we became pregnant:happydance:. Since I have alot of medical problem and from being told that I may not be able to have children we chose not to use anything thinking that it would probably take a few years if I could even get pregnant. but lucky we were able to make a baby:winkwink: sooner then we had thought :flower:


----------



## Fruitymeli

me and husband decided to TTC :D took us 6 months


----------



## Aliciaxo

Was on BC for 7 years and we decided in was time for a baby. TTC for 3 months


----------



## hakunamatata

August was an NTNP month and September was our first TTC month and we got pregnant!


----------



## JessPape

Hubby and I started talking about it more and more, I started tracking my temps more or less cause i wanted to be ready when we decied too... lol, he was out at the shop/work drinking (wasnt drunk) came home, and we're playing around in bed.. I stop and asked him if he wanted portection, he looked and just said meh, it happens it happens. SO i stop again and said, are u sure... i am ovulating tomorow haha... well, he still didn't move the 2" to the condoms...I say it was planned, we had talked about it lots before than.


----------



## davidjoemum

my first baby boy was planned and three months after he was born we got MASSIVE knock up(BC failed) and now im pregnant again due in beginning of april! we having little girl this time and its gonna be wonderful i wouldnt change a thing!!!!


----------



## Droplette

Big accident! I wasn't on birth control but OH and I were using condoms all the time. Condom popped and lookie here, expecting a baby :)


----------



## baby287

I was on the pill AND remember taking plan b when I thought I messed up a few days... definitely a BIG surprise :)


----------



## scotmum35

for my partner and i it was a case of lets see what happens as i have pcos.i was still in shock when i got the bfp and felt that way through first tri.


----------



## lookin4bump

We had been trying for a few months and I was tracking my temps but nothing was happening. I started using opks and still kept on with the temps... still nothing. This month we only :sex: once... I ovulated early and we must have caught it just at the right time! I was really surprised as we only dtd the once. It was also the 1st time I tried Preseed and Softcups.

Over the moon when I got my BFP :happydance:


----------



## rockabillymom

Well it was an accident. I had just switch my birth control and we dont use a rubber when im on it. Im guessing it was my switch. Plus I have ovarian cysts so i wasnt getting my monthlys so I thought it was normal. Went 4 monthes not knowin I was pregnant


----------



## starah

TTC for about 6 months...it wasn't as fun as I thought it would be!


----------



## try4girl

Ours last one was a HUGE surprise I had an IUD in and it feel out and I went to the doctor and found out I was pregnant.....


----------



## Shezza84uk

Total accident took morning after pill and decided I'm going to start lighter life to lose weight I had to get my GP to sign my medical form and he decided to do a few test including a pregnancy test and hey presto baby #2 on the way.


----------



## NuKe

first time, we were 100% TTC, this time we started TTC when poppy turned 1, had 2 losses so decided to chill out with it and NTNP. then got our sticky bean!


----------



## moments

Parker_Podge said:


> I found out that I was pregnant with baby Kylee in July and told DH right away. We were also practicing the pull out method, which I consider falling under NTNP. We also know the exact time of her conception....ladies, angry/makeup :sex: can lead to :baby: :haha: We were hoping to start this coming March, but instead she is going to grace us with her presence then:cloud9: We are over the moon with our little surprise, as I don't really like to consider her an "accident" either :haha:
> 
> :flower:

When did you conceive ? I'm due 20 march and would like to know mine


----------



## Loui1001

TTC :thumbup:

I got a BFP the first month we tried and had a MMC at 12 weeks. We waited a cycle then tried again, now we have a thriving 7 month old :cloud9:


----------



## wanaBmummy

We were NTNP for 6 months and decided to TTC by temping and using preseed and got pregnant our first month :) xx


----------



## AirForceWife7

She wasn't planned, but I wouldn't change a thing :)

Honestly, OH and I weren't being careful at all and that's how the story began lol


----------



## fernanda

My little one wasn't planned either to be honest, but I wouldn't wanna change a thing!

The situation at that time was a little unfortunate (well, that's what i called it at that time, now i'm happy things turned out that way). 
I live in Brazil and me and my boyfriend went on a 1 week boat trip on the Amazon river....I was off birthcontrol at that time, so we used condoms for protection. Problem was: the condom broke and their was no way to get the morning after pill on a tiny little boat in the jungle ;) 
Soooo......there was nothing we could do, and at that time I have to be honest, I prayed that I wouldn't be pregnant........then just two weeks later I was desperately waiting for my period to come...which didn't happen ;) Followed by three :bfp::bfp::bfp: ;) It all took some getting used to, but now....I love my little :angel: and wouldn't want it any other way!


----------



## overcomer79

My son was a surprise planned meaning we tried and gave up (been trying for over 3 years) and the month we didn't try (no tracking or anything...) SURPRISE!!!

This one was planned and only took five months.


----------



## TTCinBC

My DD wasn't planned. This one was planned. We tried for 3 cycles and on the 4th we got lucky. It's actually the one month we didn't think it would happen. I was temping and I had 39-42 days cycles since coming off the pill. And that one month, temping showed that ovulation happened 8 days early that month. So we figured we missed it, and low and behold, am almost half way through this pregnancy. We were a little shocked because we didn't think we had a chance that month. So it was amazing when we found out we were!


----------



## BabyKiwi

Not, we are both students and there was a pill AND condom failure! However, we both wanted kids so we are making it work


----------



## rainbowskin

Completely unplanned but happy surprise for me! We were using the pull out method and I had been on BC but was in the middle of changing the type of BC... and I guess some of the swimmers were strong and got up there and now I'm 19 weeks with my first :)


----------



## Clarehc

TTC, for 2.5 years with a miscarriage in July last year. We TTC'd my DD for three years (and one m/c) so we expected it to take a while but I had really given up hope, tbh. Very surprised to find myself pregnant and even more surprised to find myself in the 3rd trimester this time! Due early June, all being well.


----------



## shout4

definitely not unplanned and I was in serious denial about my symptoms until my bosses made me go to a walk-in clinic to find out why I'd be soon sick and...7 weeks 2 days pregnant. By the end of that day though my fiancé and I were ecstatic and now you'd never know it was unplanned since we are so thrilled and can't stop talking and gushing about it.


----------



## LemonTea

We'd been trying for about a year before learning I would need surgery for some things that were affecting my fertility. So the cycle prior to surgery we were not trying but not preventing, and that was the cycle that we finally got the BFP. It was a surprise but not really an accident or TTC.


----------



## honeybee2

We were trying for 3 years. The last year, I was planning a wedding and we got married. We were booked in for IVF and 3 days after our first IVF appointment, we got pregnant! In the last year, whilst planning a wedding, we didn't try for a baby, we just didn't use anything. So first two years TTC, last year NTNP. 

I really think loosing 3 stone helped too!


----------



## cheshire

First was planned, second was planned. Third was supposed to happen after a few months break from BC where we planned on tracking/pull out method before TTC, turns out we were not very good at it :nope:
This one I was TTC for 6 months, apparently I do not ovulate even when only BF once a day! As soon as I stopped BF I got pregnant!


----------



## bekahlauren

We weren't trying to conceive but haven't really been doing anything to prevent it, and low and behold we got a BFP 1 week ago.


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Our baby was a mixture between accidental/planned!..As we we're planning but then stopped due to me going back to college..Amazing when the body is distracted it can give you want you want without you keeping an eye on it 

And here we are 33 weeks with a blue bump _


----------



## BabyDust20

NTNP, got a BFP naturally in our first month of NTNP, sadly ended in a loss just 4 days after BFP at 5+5. After that we started TTC straight after and got a BFP just 4 weeks after my mc without AF in between and I'm now 9 weeks :)


----------



## katealim

Our first was planned, (TTC for over a year) after a mc, Our 2nd was oops, (figured odds were slim as our 1st was such an effort). This one was planned, (TTC for 10 months).


----------



## Linzi_x

we weren't trying but not preventing either. i came off the pill and we had the attitude "if it happens, it happens". low and behold, a week later was meant to be my period and it never came. i am now 26w 4d pregnant with our baby girl :flow:


----------



## cassarita

Ours was a little bit of an oopsie. We weren't preventing but didn't think I would get pregnant due to PCOS


----------

